# My puppy just can't eat enough food!



## MelissaHazel (Oct 27, 2009)

It's funny because a couple months ago I asked a question on this post saying that my pup was a picky eater and I couldn't get her to finish a meal....now (at 5 months) I seem to not be able to feed her enough! I'm feeding her the amount on the bag (~2.5cups/day) and it just doesnt' seem to be enough...she'll eat all her food and ask for more. Is she going through a growth spurt? Should I feed her more? She is quite active. I know it varies from brand to brand, but typically how many cups does a 5month old need? What's everyone else doing?

Thanks! Melissa


----------



## rorospeeps (Sep 3, 2009)

Going by my breeder's recommendations, I was feeding Ronan 4 cups a day (2 cups in the AM and again in the PM). Some days he didn't eat all of it, but more often than not, it all disappeared. He does not look at all overweight. I sometimes worry that he is getting too thin during a growth spurt. This is my first V, so I am far from an expert. I just followed the guidelines my breeder provided.

Good luck!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

Funny that I read this post today. I just got back from the vet and was told to give our puppy more food. We were actually there because she has an eye infection. I mentioned that she was driving me crazy because she was constantly trying to eat sticks, wood or whatever else when outside. The vet told me to give her 1 1/2cups of food 3x per day instead of the 1 cup 3x per day that I have been giving her. Gidget is 15 weeks and weighs 20 lbs. We have her on NutroSource puppy which is what the breeder feeds her dogs.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

Forgot to mention that Gidget was also a picky eater and would always leave food, but now scarfs everything down immediately. Her change of behavior surprised me and like you I wonder if she is going through a growth spurt. I also was following the directions of the breeder and the package.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

we went through all of this with Kian, he's now 10 months old. I think it's a Vizsla thing, them being fussy eaters. 
we had him on the garbage the breeder was feeding the litters and changed it up after a few months. we too were asked to feed him 3x a day by the vet ... "he looks like you are starving him, he looks too ribby for my likeing" at one point we were feeding him 6 cups of kibble.
then all of a sudden he stopped eating, gee I wonder why? I think he was fed up with eating such big meals.
we tried everything, peanut butter in his food, yogurt, mushed up fruit.
then one day we decided to change his food to a better brand and he went crazy for it. 
one day she'll turn around... but you can't hold me to it ;D

good luck.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Melissa

If your dog is active,and is not gaining weight, feed her as much as she wants. I know it's contrary to the feeding directions on the bag and on the website of just about any dog food, but I have had free choice feeding for 20+years, with 5 different Vizslas, three males and two females, and haven't had a fat one yet.
I have four food bowls in the house for my two girls right now, and one or two of them is always full. They eat when they want too. I understand that I fly in the face if conventional wisdom in this regard.
I don't think I've ever seen a fat Vizsla, actually.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

At 5 months Catan was getting 5 cups a day spread over three feedings. He's now a year and eating 4 cups a day plus extras like sweet potatoes. Still can't get weight to stick to his bones.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Agree with Gunnr, Oscar was getting very skinny as i was feeding him the "recommended" 400grams a day. I ended up feeding him a kilo some days and even then he seemed hungry. He has now gained weight and I feed him around 700g a day at the moment with chicken wing here and there thrown in as a treat! Feed the dog in front of you and ignore the guidelines. They just don't seem to apply to dogs such as Vizslas who seem to burn energy every time they as much as look at you!!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I just took in a vizsla rescue that I am fostering....This recipe was recommended to help put weight on her.

http://www.holisticdog.org/Nutrition/Satinballs/satinballs.html


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

I think I might try this method as purdey is always looking for more ;D


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Obviously, you would not have to make a full batch...I will be whipping these up tonight. The rescue V is such a SWEET girl, it will be really hard to give her up when it comes time for her to go to her forever home.


----------

